# Just took my first Prozac...



## jlaw629 (Nov 12, 2007)

To make a long story short, I couldn't wait over a month for my appointment with a psychiatrist and went to my regular doc today, refer to this post for a bit more background: viewtopic.php?f=46&t=72575

I told her my symptoms and she was going to write a script for Paxil, I asked her if Prozac would be better since I have no energy and would like something a bit more stimulating. She agreed that it would be a better choice for me and said she recommended Paxil at first since it is approved for SAD.

I just took my first pill and I must admit I am a little nervous but also excited that I am taking my first steps to get my life back. I have a follow up with my GP in two weeks and then I will be seeing a psychiatrist along with therapy.

I would like to get some input on other peoples' first experience with Prozac if possible.

Thanks!


----------



## MapleLeaf (Nov 7, 2007)

Sorry, i do not want to hijack this topic... but may i ask a question?

How does one know which SSRI is sedating and which one is not? Mine is far too stimulating for my taste.


----------



## Formerly Artie (Jun 26, 2007)

Well, there's like a general consensus as to which SSRIs are more sedating or stimulating than others. Paxil is known to be sedating while Prozac is stimulating. I believe the rest fall somewhere in between. If I was going to try an SSRI, I would choose Paxil, with all things considered, but I'm just not a fan of SSRIs.

But I don't want to hijack this thread either, so I'll just wish you luck then Josh.


----------



## jlaw629 (Nov 12, 2007)

Formerly Artie said:


> Well, there's like a general consensus as to which SSRIs are more sedating or stimulating than others. Paxil is known to be sedating while Prozac is stimulating. I believe the rest fall somewhere in between. If I was going to try an SSRI, I would choose Paxil, with all things considered, but I'm just not a fan of SSRIs.
> 
> But I don't want to hijack this thread either, so I'll just wish you luck then Josh.


Thanks! No worries in hijacking, the more information the better! The only reason I was leaning toward Prozac is because of the claimed stimulating properties, my first choice was Paxil until I read about some of the withdraw problems and sometimes sedative nature.


----------



## MapleLeaf (Nov 7, 2007)

I am sorry to hijack again, but is there smome antidepressant, which is more sedating than Zoloft other thzan Paxil. Because i hated Paxil, but Zoloft makes me jumpy.

Unfortunatly i have never been on Prozac. So i cannot tell any experiences.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

I was on and off Prozac for years. One thing I noticed is the 3rd day I was an anxiety ridden mess and then it went away by the 4th day. It def perked me up. Found out years later it was making me manic so yea I was feeling great :lol Never had any other side effects.. well except the sexual side effect thing but that's to be expected with all ssri's.


----------



## ilikeshinythings274 (Nov 13, 2007)

I just had to post this. :b


----------



## billy (Feb 15, 2006)

I've been on prozac for a week. I think it's helping with my images. (ocd). However the last two days I've felt tense when outside. I dont know if that a result of the med or not.


----------



## finster (Jul 5, 2007)

I was on prozac a few years ago and it made me go off in a rage first thing in the morning when I took it. I would actually look around thinking about how to kill my neighbors, though I would never do it. I made the pdoc take me off of it, even though he didn't believe me. I later read this is by no means an unheard of side effect. Paxil made me want to sleep for hours on end and I am now on celexa which seems more mellowing. I don't know if it's just me but I would think all these ssri's in the same drug class would have the same side effect profiles. Sorry I went off on a tangent but if you want to be stimulated (something I personally wasn't looking for with so much anxiety already) prozac may give it to you, but be careful.


----------



## jlaw629 (Nov 12, 2007)

Well, day two is here, still not big side effects but I'm not really looking for them either. I am feeling a little nauseaus and shakey but it may just be a coincidence, nothing major anyway.

I'm hoping to make it to two weeks with something good news to report. Thanks to everyone for thier input, I really appreciate it!


----------



## altrdperception (Oct 27, 2007)

jlaw629 said:


> Well, day two is here, still not big side effects but I'm not really looking for them either. I am feeling a little nauseaus and shakey but it may just be a coincidence, nothing major anyway.
> 
> I'm hoping to make it to two weeks with something good news to report. Thanks to everyone for thier input, I really appreciate it!


Good luck!


----------



## SBP21 (Jul 21, 2006)

Deleted


----------



## jlaw629 (Nov 12, 2007)

So far I have not noticed any major side effects, although yesterday (day 4) I was driving and felt a bit like I had tunnel vision. Nothing alarming but it was definitely there, this is my first time being on any type of antidepressant so I must admit I am a little nervous as to what to expect but also excited that it may help.

Thanks again everyone!


----------



## terra (Feb 12, 2007)

Prozac is a great medication. I took it about 3-4 years ago and recently I started taking it again. When I first started taking it a few years ago, I wasn't too impressed with it. But it definitely works great now; it might be because I take Wellbutrin in addition to the Prozac. Anyway, it really does work wonders for SA. I gradually noticed that I felt less anxiety in social situations. Moreover, Prozac gave me the motivation to try and interact and be in social situations and take risks, such as make phone calls. It really did change my outlook and perspective.
The side effect I experienced was nausea, or the feeling that I was going to throw up although I never did. It wasn't that much of a problem, though. I have also noticed that my weight is gradually going up. Whether that is the result of the Prozac or late night Raisinettes and Skittles binges, I don't know.


----------



## X33 (Feb 13, 2005)

-


----------



## Anachiel (Oct 21, 2007)

jlaw629 I can totally sympathise with you, I just started Zoloft last week and today is day 6. Ive never in my life taken medications so this is all new to me too, all these SSRI's are supposed to have temporary side effects from what Ive been told. Today when I was driving all of a sudden my whole forehead and face felt numb, like a wave of Botox hit me LOL!!! then it went away, it happened 2 more times today. I felt a bit foggy and then all of a sudden I felt like a wave of clearness hit me. Im hoping the clearness is what I have to look forward to. Im seeing my doctor again tomorrow just for a check up so I can be reassured it's normal.


----------



## jlaw629 (Nov 12, 2007)

ag said:


> How is prozac working for you? Does it help with anxiety?
> 
> I have been taking prozac (20mg) for the last 2 weeks. Unfortunately, I don't feel any different. Guess I will wait for 1 month.


Going on week two as of tomorrow, to be honest I don't notice much change in anxiety yet but I am hoping it's just taking a while to kick in. I am also currently on 20mg, I will ask the doctor if the dosage is correct since the meds don't seem to be working as of right now. Good luck, looks like we are both in the same boat right now!


----------



## jlaw629 (Nov 12, 2007)

Anachiel said:


> jlaw629 I can totally sympathise with you, I just started Zoloft last week and today is day 6. Ive never in my life taken medications so this is all new to me too, all these SSRI's are supposed to have temporary side effects from what Ive been told. Today when I was driving all of a sudden my whole forehead and face felt numb, like a wave of Botox hit me LOL!!! then it went away, it happened 2 more times today. I felt a bit foggy and then all of a sudden I felt like a wave of clearness hit me. Im hoping the clearness is what I have to look forward to. Im seeing my doctor again tomorrow just for a check up so I can be reassured it's normal.


Yeah, it was wierd, I would feel really good for a minute or two after I would get the tunnel vision while driving. I also have been having extremely viv dreams every night for the past week, maybe I'm sleeping better but it's really interesting. I remember alot more of my dreams now, I used to remember nothing.


----------



## X33 (Feb 13, 2005)

jlaw629 said:


> ag said:
> 
> 
> > How is prozac working for you? Does it help with anxiety?
> ...


I stopped Prozac, it wasn't doing ANYTHING for me. I still have about 2 weeks worth of pills left. I may start again but right now I am going with the minimalist approach. Ativan as needed seems to be ok. I am also hoping to get some self therapy started, maybe even get professional help.
Keep us updated on how Prozac's working for you.


----------



## jlaw629 (Nov 12, 2007)

Update:

I had an appointment with an actual Psych this morning. Everything went very well, he upped my Prozac to 30mg per day, prescribed me 0.5 mg Klonopin prn and also prescribed Trazodone 50mg for sleep.

I've read up on Klonopin and it seems like a nice addition, I only have it for as needed and only got 10 pills. It's nice to be able to try it thought!

The Prozac is finally starting to take hold, it's been almost a month and I feel confident upping it another 10mg. Everyone woth Prozac, try to stay with it for a few months, my doc said it can take a while to kick in.

Well, there's my update, thanks everyone who contributed to this thread or took the time to read. I really appreciate it!


----------



## jlaw629 (Nov 12, 2007)

I have hit the six week mark and the Prozac is starting to work, I am going back to the doc soon for a follow up and I have a feeling he will up it to 40mg. I have been having very few side effects, although the sexual one is quite annoying ops . Small price to pay for the effectiveness though!


----------



## jlaw629 (Nov 12, 2007)

Well, I am over the two month mark. I have an appointment with my doc in about a week, honestly I haven't felt this good in a long time. As always, therapy is key with any medication but I think I lucked out with Prozac on my first try. I will not be getting my Klonopin refilled as I no longer experience the severe anxiety bouts that I took it for prn. I am currently on 40mg, I have had very few side effects and may see about upping it another 10mg during my next visit with the doc.

I'll keep updating this as things progress. Thanks to everyone on this forum that helped me out along the way!


----------

